# [suche] hochauflösende Deutschlandkarte



## Joken (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

 Ich suche eine hochaufgelöste Deutschlandkarte als Pixelgrafik (jpg oder gif), zur Gestaltung einer Übersichtskarte von Sportanlagen.
  Es sollten Straßen und Städtenamen enthalten sein.
 Habe soetwas bisher nur zum Kauf für 50€ gesehen, da es aber nur für ein einmalige kurze Grafik in einem Uni-Referat gebraucht wird, ist mir der Preis zu teuer.

  Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht reicht die Auflösung von »World Wind« (http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov)
Ansonsten müßtest Du mal in den Satellitenbildern der Nasa per Hand stöbern.
Es gibt auch ein paar Karten beim »CIA - The World Factbook«.


----------



## paraphan (12. Oktober 2005)

Du könntest es ja auch mit google-earth probieren, da kannst du ja auch Straßennamen einblenden lassen und dann einfach einen Screenshot machen.


----------

